# Sick of these fuckin birds



## Birdy (May 16, 2009)

Every year these birds (great crested fly catchers?) nest in the little hole between our roof and laundry room and every year their babies die.
They've been nesting their for yeeears, I'd say about 8 or 9 and they're so cute and I love their chirp, but it's so fucking sad!
For the past two years the birds have been falling out of the nest! My dad tries putting them back in there (not with bare hands mind you, but with cloth or gloves) but the nest is so far back and they're so small they don't make it back to the nest and their parents don't even try to take them back. Our roof is this aluminum material so it gets really hot so they gotta be cookin up there, but it's so sad. I'd never seen one fall out before until I got home today and usually my dad would just kill them because it's the most humane way even though it's so sad but it's better than them getting torn apart by a crow or eatin alive by ants. They're too small to take care of (we've tried it before, but they just won't eat cuz they're so small and we're not birds) and we don't have any bird sanctuaries around here to give them to. But today I heard one chirping really loud and my dad said, "Oh great another one fell out." and I looked by the hose and sure enough this little tiny baby bird is screaming bloody murder. The fall has to hurt them and fuck I was so sad. It hurts so much knowing I had this little tiny life in my hand and there's nothing I can do to save it. If only it was older I coulda kept it and fed it, but it was so small  then my dad told me it was the 3rd one this week! I cried.
It's eyes weren't even open and all it had was a little bit of baby fuzz.

I guess I'll sum this up with a R.I.P. baby birds. Hope you're flyin around in the great beyond with lotsa bugs.


----------



## finn (May 18, 2009)

Geez, maybe it'd be better if you just stole the eggs and cooked them...


----------



## kai (May 18, 2009)

...or putting some grate up or a piece of window screen over the hole to keep them out for good.


----------



## Ravie (May 18, 2009)

they're never too small to take care of. i'm actually a little irritated at you guys. raising baby birds is time consuming but possible. all you need is a small heating lamp, kitten milk(you can buy it at any pet store), and two eye droppers. one for milk while their tiny, and after they have open eyes use one for watery mushy food(cream of wheat/smashed worms) and the other for just water. other than that, feed them when they cry, keep them warm but not too warm, and they grow fast and strong. ive raised probably around 20 baby birds, 13 kittens, and 5 baby moles(lol long story). and its all basically the same deal. if you decide to take car of any you can pm me about anything kay?

oh and the parents may be pushing the babies out too. they might be sick. possibly geneticly or theres a reoccuring sickness in that area.


----------



## Birdy (May 18, 2009)

kai said:


> ...or putting some grate up or a piece of window screen over the hole to keep them out for good.



Yeah that's what we're going to do after this group is done and grown up.


Ravie;
Next time one falls out I will definitely try that. I mean it's not going to hurt to try and help it, it's just hard because my dad is sorta against it(the whole interfering with nature and what not), but if he has such a problem with a little baby bird in the house I'll keep the darling in my car and sleep in there with it =)


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

just warning you though, if you dont have the time for it might as well not try. like if you go to school and cant take it with you you need a baby sitter. they need to be fed like at least once or twice an hour when their not sleeping.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 19, 2009)

i had a hard time with mice being killed when i was younger( the pinkies at the pet stores they would feed to snakes) so i would buy them only like 1 or 2 at a time but i would feed them babies milk and take them to school with me. But i was a trouble maker and would always get sent home for bringing animals to school so i don't know how you feel but i always said fuck school when it came to something i cared for. And they were my babies so getting suspended wasn't a big worry in my mind back then


----------



## Birdy (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I'd be able to bring it to school and feed it if my car didn't get so hot during the day :/


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

yeah...and birds are LOUD. find a baby sitter for em. someone to help out whos responsible.


----------



## Birdy (May 19, 2009)

I think I could do that =)
So far so good, the remaining 3 have stayed in the nest and I can hear them when I walk outside and the parents aren't usually far away.

Is it true when you raise a bird from that small they'll follow you around when they're older?


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

some will. i normally hand mine off to a wild rescue center when they get older.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 20, 2009)

I don't really know if you need to do anything for the birds. I would guess that they're choosing to live there; I understand that some hatchlings are falling to their deaths, but if this wasn't something they could deal with, I expect they would move - perhaps not even settled there in the first place.
On the Galapagos islands there's some lizard that births two or three (I've forgotten) babies, and *always* lets one die from attack by the stronger one(s) and after that, not feeding it. It certainly tests our compassion and seems sad to my observation, but it's difficult to know why this species does this. All I can figure is, it works for them. If it wasn't what they needed to do, they wouldn't do it, or if it didn't work, they'd have gone extinct already.

And if you like being part of a diverse biological community, you won't like this news, but if you're sick of birds, you'll like this:
BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Birds at risk reach record high


----------



## Ravie (May 21, 2009)

thats how alot of animals are. they want the strongest to live and get most of the nurishment of food so they have a higher chance of survival instead of wasting food on a runt who will die anyway out of being weak, sick, or just too dumb to fend for its self. savage is the way to be when it comes to being an animal...or human for the most part.


----------



## Angela (May 21, 2009)

There use to always be a nest of baby birds at my mothers house when I was little that would do the same thing. They came back every year for several years and put their nest on the ledge above the slider door of her trailer and every year they'd fall out or be tossed out onto the front patio. It use to upset me alot when I was I was a kid but then after realizing how fucked up humans are in the way we treat our populations children and how many other things we have wrong with us, I put it in perspective a bit. All things considered we don't really have room to be judging other species parenting skills if you ask me. We don't have any better understanding of why they do what they do any more than they probably understand why humans act the way that we do. It still upsets me but a lot of human behavior scares me more.


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 24, 2009)

Interesting, I was kinda thinking along these lines today when I told my dogs off for trying to hunt down a bird that got stuck in our porch - room walled with windows, ya know, bird kept flying into the glass trying to get out - and then I thought, why am I trying to supress their animal instincts? But still, something about being human and not a shithead makes us compassionate in that manner.


----------

